# problem with update to 9-current



## supercarl (Oct 26, 2009)

I tried to use the GCD in FreeBSD as http://wiki.freebsd.org/GCD said.

under the instruction there.
Quick-start

1.Install FreeBSD 8.0-RC1. Perform a source upgraded to FreeBSD 9-CURRENT.
2.Update to the most recently available ports collection.
3.Install the devel/libdispatch port, which will install llvm-devel and compiler-rt as dependencies.

I have some problem to update.

I use these 
freebsd-update 9-CURRENT fetch 
freebsd-update 9-CURRENT install

However i update to the 8.0-RC1-p1.
While installing the libdispatch ,
It still said that
"make install : libdispatch-53 is not supported on this OS version"

Thanks for any suggestion or discussion.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 26, 2009)

It says: "perform a _source_ upgrade", which using "freebsd-update" is not. Get the sources using csup(1), and use tag=. to get 9-CURRENT. Then build the OS with these sources.


----------

